# حل جميع المعادلات الكهربائية الألف عن طريق Excel



## رائد غسان (3 ديسمبر 2007)

الملف المرفق ادناه يحتوي جميع الصيغ الرياضية الخاصة ب electronic circuit analysis
من قانون اوم وحتى power gain in fiber optics
مرورا بمعادلات RLC, Q factor.......
ليس عليك الا ان تفتح الملف وتعوض احد المتغيرات في المعادلة لتحصل على الناتج باستخدام اكسل
ارجو ان ينال اعجابكم.................:31: :31:


----------



## إصرار أبدا (3 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم: مشكور الأخ العزيز.


----------



## ليث سمير كاظم (3 ديسمبر 2007)

thank you and nice topes


----------



## منصور النهاري (10 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا اخي العزيز


----------



## مروان20 (10 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## louay (11 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## عبود جاسم (12 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## احمد1970 (12 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ymselim (12 ديسمبر 2007)

الف شكر على هذه المعلومات القيمة 
وجزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## إصرار أبدا (13 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم: ياريت أخي الكريم أن يكون هناك نسخة بالفرنسية أو العربية . مشكور.


----------



## مهندس بغداد (14 ديسمبر 2007)

*شكرا جزيلا على الملف الرائع*


----------



## ابورسال (15 ديسمبر 2007)

الله ينور ( :31: ) عليك


----------



## احمد عامل هزاع (19 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ملف راااااااائع


----------



## م.البغدادي007 (20 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكور على هذا المجهود :15:


----------



## ابو الأمين (21 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووو رجدا


----------



## رائد غسان (19 يوليو 2008)

مرور طيب اخواني ...وانتظروا ما هو جديد عما قريب باذن الله تعالى​


----------



## ymselim (19 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله كل الخير عل هذا الملف القيم


----------



## م شريفة (20 يوليو 2008)

كتير حلو 
يعطيك 1000 عافية...


----------



## ولدالشرقية (20 يوليو 2008)

تسلم اخوي رائد


----------



## نايتسرين (24 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## الياس عبد النور (25 يوليو 2008)

جزاااااااااااااااااااااااااااك الله خير


----------



## بودي اونلاين (27 يوليو 2008)

رائع
بارك الله فيك


----------



## kahtan82 (29 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## منار يازجي (30 يوليو 2008)

مشكور عيوني


----------



## jwan (1 أغسطس 2008)

شكراً thanks


----------



## محمدعبدالرحمن علام (8 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## المهندس المقدام (8 أغسطس 2008)

*على راسي*

:14:
:14:
:14:
:14:الف يسلمو والله استاذ رائد والله انك فاهمنا وعايش بعقولنا:14:
:14: 
:14:
:14:


----------



## جمال كحيلة (17 أغسطس 2008)

مشكوووووووووووور والله الموفق


----------



## عيد أبو أنور (18 أغسطس 2008)

أخي : رائد غسان

في الحقيقة عطاء عظيم، ألف ألف شكر وتحية وإجلال لك، لقد فاجأتني بهذه المشاركة الرائعة، فجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عمار حسين الربيعي (19 أغسطس 2008)

الله ايبارك فيكم


----------



## عمار حسين الربيعي (19 أغسطس 2008)

عاشت ايديكم على هل الجهد


----------



## فائق حمادي (20 أغسطس 2008)

Good Job Thanks


----------



## مصعب علاء الدين (20 أغسطس 2008)

:75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75:موضوع رائع ومشاركة فاعله نرجو منك المزيد 
وجزاك الله خير 
:75::28:


----------



## محبكم في الله (20 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور اخي علي الملف


----------



## لورنس الحج (20 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور جزيل الشكر


----------



## سيف الارواح (25 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور اخوي على الموضووع


----------



## sun ray (25 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور اخ رائد الله يزوجك


----------



## pale_falcon (27 أغسطس 2008)

Thank you brother 
May allah keep you safe and helthy


----------



## مورتي (29 أغسطس 2008)

thank you very much


----------



## محمودصفا (30 أغسطس 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووررررررررررررررر


----------



## احمد صبرى22 (6 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور على المجهود الرائع


----------



## the-punisher (6 ديسمبر 2009)

ملف جيد شكر لكم.


----------



## ymselim (7 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم: مشكور الأخ العزيز.


----------



## eng_moh (9 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## khaled-alan (25 ديسمبر 2009)

*شكراً 
شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً 
شكر*​


----------



## KiMo4EvEr (13 يناير 2010)

مشكور


----------



## المجبري جالو (13 يناير 2010)

_ مشكووووور على هذه المعلومات المفيدة_


----------



## خالدالجزار (29 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## bouali (29 يناير 2010)

مشكور أخي جزيل الشكر .............و إن شاءالله working on a software for theese formulas thnak you


----------



## assem1 (8 فبراير 2010)

_Thank you very much_


----------



## atheer bargouthi (19 نوفمبر 2010)

thxx alot


----------



## رضوان19 (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا على الملف*​


----------



## المتكامل (23 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور اخي الكريم ............


----------



## Arab Engineer (28 نوفمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*

جزاك الله خيرا :56:


----------



## hesham.rakta (30 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور أخي


----------



## mohamed rashad moh (26 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ابوعمار الشمري (26 أكتوبر 2011)

الف شكر على جهودك


----------



## saed4529 (27 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا
شكرا
شكرا
شكرا
شكرا
شكرا:75:


----------



## مناف عباس (31 أكتوبر 2011)

many thanks


----------



## ناطق العراقي (7 نوفمبر 2011)

*بوركت يا وردة*


----------



## احمد صبرى22 (23 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## علي سعد شاكر (24 ديسمبر 2011)

احسنت على هذا الملف


----------



## العراق نيو 2 (17 يناير 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## egyptian tiger89 (17 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك​


----------



## aggab192004 (18 يناير 2012)

شكرا اخي الغالي هأكذا تؤكل الكتف شكرا


----------



## م/محمدخالد (18 يناير 2012)

شكرا اخى الكريم......


----------



## عبدالجليل عليوي (12 مايو 2015)

مشكووووووور


----------



## الجبل الأقرع (11 يونيو 2015)

السلام عليكم 

جزاك الله خيرا ...........


----------



## ahmed-deejay (14 يونيو 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك​


----------



## ابو ربحي (14 يونيو 2015)

مشكور جدا اخي العزيز رائد ,, عمل موفق ان شاءالله ,, جاري التجربة


----------



## سلام2006 (25 يونيو 2015)

بارك الله بجهودكم


----------



## محمد مصطفلى سراج (19 يوليو 2015)

شكراً للأخ العزيز


----------



## ebrahem01212037 (28 يوليو 2015)

thank you and nice topes​
​


----------



## ihsan (14 سبتمبر 2015)

شكرا اخي العزيز


----------



## samy almenshawy (16 سبتمبر 2015)

366
*جزيت خير الجزاء*​


----------

